# Köln "Fort X" Wiederaufbau



## Marmeladenfaust (6. August 2010)

Hey Leute,
ich bin grad erst von BMX auf Dirt umgestiegen und habe mich schon darauf gefreut zum "Fort X" zu fahren. Nun, ich musste dort dann leider feststellen, dass ALLES! Heruntergekommen ist. Es gibt einen einzigen Sprung, der mittelmäßig ist. Es liegen einige Bäume im Weg und einige Jumps sind zwar ok, aber die Landung ist flach = *******.

Nun suche ich fleißige Fahrer, die Bock haben mit mir das ganze wieder besser fahrbar zu machen. Ich sehe nämlich in dem Gelände ein sehr großes Potential!
Ich freu mich auf fleißige Mitstreiter!


----------



## MoBIoS (6. August 2010)

Hi, ich finde die Idee gut. Ich komme auch aus Köln (Ecke Ebertplatz). Bin zwar noch Anfänger was den Bikesport angeht und fahre ein Freeride  (Torque), aber ich würde mich gerne auch im Dirt versuchen, wenn es da keine Probleme mit den Reifen/Stollen gibt. 
Ich würde gerne mit Hand anlegen. Bin ab Montag erst noch 3 Wochen im Urlaub und ab dem 29.08 wieder da. Wenn dir/ euch das nicht zu spät ist, dann könnte ich mich noch mal bei dir melden. 

Grüße,

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marmeladenfaust (7. August 2010)

Klasse, dann sind wir schon zu zweit! =)

Sonst noch wer? Helfende Hände sind immer willkommen!


----------



## Mutwa (7. August 2010)

Ich wohne quasi neben dem Fort X.
Vor einigen Jahren haben die örtlichen Schrebergartenbesitzer die besten Stellen mit ihrem Gartenmüll kaputt gemacht.
Wir hatten damals einige Diskussionen mit ein paar Rentnern, die keine Fahrradfahrer mochten.


----------



## Marmeladenfaust (7. August 2010)

Und, haste Bock auf einen Wiederaufbau?
Ich wohne auch nur 5min vom "Fort X" weg und würde es gern wieder aufbauen, auch mit der Gefahr, dass die Schrebergartenbesitzer Tertz machen.

Die Schrebergartenbesitzer könnte man juristisch gesehen dafür anzeigen, dass Sie ihren Gartenmüll (auch wenn es nur Unkraut und Äste sind) anzeigen, wegen unerlaubter Müllentsorgung. Dafür gibt es nämlich Wertstoffstationen, welche riesige Kontainer für Gartenabfälle haben.


----------



## Major73 (7. August 2010)

Hi Leute ,
wenns losgeht bescheid sagen, komme auch vorbei.


----------



## MoBIoS (8. August 2010)

Hey nimmt ja schon Gestalt an 



Marmeladenfaust schrieb:


> Die Schrebergartenbesitzer könnte man juristisch gesehen dafür anzeigen,  dass Sie ihren Gartenmüll (auch wenn es nur Unkraut und Äste sind)  anzeigen, wegen unerlaubter Müllentsorgung. Dafür gibt es nämlich  Wertstoffstationen, welche riesige Kontainer für Gartenabfälle  haben.



Sind die Schrebergartenbesitzer tatsächlich so unumgänglich? Mit dem unangebrachtem Entsorgen des Gartenmülls hast du sicher vollkommen Recht. Aber ich denke das man das nicht umbedingt als Druckmittel verwenden sollte, da dann eine defensive Haltung vorprogrammiert ist. Dann kommt man auf keiner Seite mehr auf einen "grünen Zweig". 
Vielleicht gibt es ja sogar die Möglichkeit eines Dialogs, mit dem Ergebnis das sich beide Seiten nicht in die Quere kommen und man sich dulden kann. 

Aber erst mal abwarten wie sich das entwickelt.

Ich meld mich schon mal ab in den Urlaub, 

bis später,

Oliver


----------



## Major73 (8. August 2010)

Viel spass


----------



## Marmeladenfaust (8. August 2010)

MoBIoS schrieb:


> Hey nimmt ja schon Gestalt an
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Klar, als Druckmittel sollte das nicht verwendet werden, lieber den kompromissbereiten Weg gehen, da hast Du voll Recht!

Wir schauen einfach mal, wie die Gartenbesitzer darauf reagieren. Ich denke das wir das schon hinbekommen!

Schönen Urlaub Dir!


----------



## snoopz (8. August 2010)

Ihr solltet vielleicht anbieten, den Gartenabfall gleich richtig zu kompostieren - das gibt die perfekte Erde zum bauen und begrünen des ganzen.  Und so ein oder zwei Komposthaufen nehmen auch nicht so unendlich viel Platz weg.


----------



## Mutwa (8. August 2010)

Meine Erfahrung mit denen (allerdings schon ein paar jahre her).
Da wurde ich mehrfach blöd angemacht nur weil ich auf dem !Weg! an den Gärten vorbei gefahren bin... Also außerhalb der Schrebergartenanlage...
Vieleicht hat es sich ja gebessert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marmeladenfaust (8. August 2010)

We'll see! Die Idee mit der Kompostierung gefällt mir! =)


----------



## Major73 (8. August 2010)

Laut Google gibt es 2 FortX in Köln.
Welches ist gemeint: Neusser Wall  oder  Ecke Frankfurterstr-Olpenerstr


----------



## Mutwa (8. August 2010)

Ich meine das  Ecke Frankfurterstr-Olpenerstr!


----------



## papa-free-rider (8. August 2010)

nur mal als Empfehlung: vielleicht sollte man sich erst mal mit dem Eigentümer des Fort X in Verbindung setzen- sollte der damit einverstanden sein können auch die "Kleingärtner" nix dagegen machen. Alles andere könnte nach Hinten losgehen.
Ansonsten "Hut ab vor eurer Initiative!"


----------



## Marmeladenfaust (8. August 2010)

Ich mein auch das an der Olpenerstr. so, wie ich das bis jetzt herausfinden konnte, müsste das Fort X dem Staat oder der Stadt gehören. Bzw. nicht das Fort X sondern die Grünlandschaft außen rum.

Vielleicht können wir mit der Stadt eine Art Nutzungsberechtigung aushandeln.


----------



## Major73 (9. August 2010)

Olpenerstr gefällt mir sehr gut,ist fast vor meiner Haustür .Wir könnten uns ja mal dort treffen um weitere Massnahmen festzulegen .
Mein Bekannter arbeitet beim Grünflächenamt Stadt Köln.Vielleicht kann er uns ja auch weiterhelfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (9. August 2010)

Es gab / gibt 12 Forts in Köln...
http://crifa.de/de/festungkoeln
und noch etwas mehr. 
Über den Verein, der diese Homepage betreibt, könntet ihr auch einen Ansprechpartner finden.
Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Marmeladenfaust (10. August 2010)

So, ich hab die Kontaktdaten der Zuständigen, die Stadt Köln, bzw. das städtische Begrünungsamt.
Donnerstag schauen wir mal, was für Arbeiten zu erledigen sind und welche zuerst erledigt werden sollten.


----------



## Major73 (11. August 2010)

Um 10.00 treffen wir uns, wer interesse hat kann ja mal vorbei kommen.


----------



## Major73 (13. August 2010)

Samstag den 14.08. geht der Wiederaufbau los.Könnten noch ein paar helfende Hände gebrauchen.Treffen ist um 12.00 im Fort.


----------



## Marmeladenfaust (14. August 2010)

So, der erste Arbeitstag ist rum und wir haben mehr geschafft, als wir uns vorgestellt haben. Wenn das nächste Mal noch 2-4 kräftige Hände mit anpacken würden, das wäre klasse!

Unter meinen Fotos sehr ihr zwei vorher-Bilder.


----------



## snoopz (15. August 2010)

Sobald ich wieder in Aachen wohne, packe ich gern mal mit an! Bis dahin ist mir die Anfahrt allerdings etwas zu weit


----------



## Marmeladenfaust (16. August 2010)

Feine Sache, wenn Du dann mit hilfst! =)
Ich bin gespannt, wie das ganze aussieht, nach all dem Regen, aber bis Donnerstag solls noch weiter regnen.


----------



## Major73 (16. August 2010)

War gerade mal dort.Der erste Kicker ist durch den Regen ein wenig abgetragen worden.Sonst ist alles in ordnung.


----------



## Marmeladenfaust (16. August 2010)

Schee, kommste morgen Vormittag mit, hin? Hab ein paar Verbesserungsvorschläge...


----------



## Major73 (16. August 2010)

Hab morgen früh Termin im Krankenhaus.Wenns schnell geht melde ich mich per Tel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerKroate (17. August 2010)

Würde gerne mit helfen wenn ihr noch 2 Händbraucht.
Bei sowas helfe ich gerne  Gibts ne bestimmte zeit wo ihr da seit??


----------



## Major73 (17. August 2010)

Hi Kroate und Marmeladenfaust,
heute wirds wohl wieder am Wetter scheitern.Ab donnerstag solls ja besser werden.
Könnten ja mal ein Termin auf Donnerstag 11.00 legen.
Bin zwar immer noch nicht Fit aber ich bring wieder schaufeln ect. mit.


----------



## DerKroate (17. August 2010)

Alles klar donnerstag passt gut da hab ich frei


----------



## Marmeladenfaust (17. August 2010)

Ich muss Donnerstag leider arbeiten, ab 17 Uhr hätt ich Zeit, geht das?


----------



## Major73 (17. August 2010)

Kein problem.Kroate wie sieht s bei dir aus ?


----------



## DerKroate (17. August 2010)

Jo wie gesagt bin donnerstag frei 17 is zwar was late aber noch im grünen bereich


----------



## Major73 (17. August 2010)

Perfekt dann sehen wir uns donnerstag 17.00 .


----------



## Marmeladenfaust (19. August 2010)

Schade, dass Du nicht da warst, "DerKroate"!
Der Major und ich hatten viel Spaß....seht selbst


----------



## Major73 (19. August 2010)

Jepp,
die erste Hürde ist genommen .Es gibt noch einiges zu tun ,packen wir es an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerKroate (20. August 2010)

jo kacke tut mir leid Jungs wäre gerne vorbei gekommen ist aber was wichtiges dazwischen gekommen konnte ich leider nich verschieben ;(

Werde ich mir mal die tage ankucken mal schauen vielleicht heute nach der arbeit......


----------



## Marmeladenfaust (26. August 2010)

Ich werde wohl am Montag wieder dort sein, eher so um 16 Uhr.
Würd mich freuen, wenn noch mehr Leute kommen.


----------



## MoBIoS (1. September 2010)

Ich bin noch in meinem Büro in Neuss und packe gerad ein. Das wird mir heut abend zu spät.


----------



## Major73 (1. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen;
Muss leider eine kleine Pause machen .Wir wissen vor lauter Aufträgen nicht mehr wie wir sie bewähltigen sollen.Brauchbare Arbeiter zu finden ist fast unmöglich und das bei den hohen Arbeitslosenzahlen.


----------



## papa-free-rider (1. September 2010)

was macht ihr denn


----------



## dia-mandt (2. September 2010)

ich würde ja auch mal vorbeikommen (bin schon als Kind da gefahren) aber mein Handgelenk ist zum Springen noch nicht richtig fit (war gebrochen). aber für ein Bier wäre das zu überlegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Major73 (2. September 2010)

Hab jetzt endlich mal meine Rippenprellung auskuriert.Jetzt wo ich so langsam wieder fahren kann regnet es nur noch.
So richtig rumspringen ist noch nicht.Die Line ist noch nicht ganz fertig.


----------



## Major73 (2. September 2010)

papa-free-rider schrieb:


> was macht ihr denn




Ich bin im Trockenbau tätig.


----------



## Marmeladenfaust (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin jetzt auch wieder da, werd am Montag wohl mal kurz schauen, wies aussieht.


----------



## danielsusilo (25. Januar 2011)

Tachchen! 
Bin über Deinen Fred gestolpert, meinste wir sollten den nochmals aufleben lassen? Köln hat durchaus Potenzial, allein im Gelände um das Müngersdorfer Stadion hat ja schon den ein-oder anderen spot, da kann man noch ne Menge an den start bringen. Selbst ein paar schöne Single Trails wären machbar, das Gelände ist ja teilweise schön abschüssig. Jetzt wo der schnee weg ist ist der boden matschig und formbar, meinste wir sollten da mal was unternehmen?


----------



## dia-mandt (3. Februar 2011)

na dann warten wir mal bis zum Frühling


----------



## vegas (24. Februar 2011)

ich wär auch dabei, wohne auch um die ecke


----------



## Major73 (25. Februar 2011)

Hoffe mal das der Winter sich bald verabschiedet.So viel Winter (Schnee) hatten wir in Köln schon lange nicht mehr.Wenn die ersten Sonnenstrahlen kommen, können wir uns ja mal alle treffen .


----------



## danielsusilo (25. Februar 2011)

Jo, das ist eine gute Idee Major73! daumen drücken das sich der Winter endlich verabschiedet und dann mal schauen was wir so organisiert bekommen!


----------



## Gleitfrosch (1. März 2011)

Wäre auch mit 'nem Kumpel am Start um was zu schaufeln! Hab den Thread mal abonniert, dann bleib' ich aufm Laufenden


----------



## Neuling112 (8. März 2011)

Macht ihr da noch was?? Ich könnte auch was helfen... Bin zwar erst 13 aber denk mal das ich da auch mit anpacken könnt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Major73 (9. März 2011)

Lassen wir es noch etwas wärmer werden.Ich schätze mal,das es so anfang April los geht.


----------



## danielsusilo (11. März 2011)

Tachchen! Merkt Ihr was? Es wird wärmer, endlich! bevor der Thread in Vergessenheit gerät nochmal die Erinnerung: Bald können wir buddeln gehen denke ich. Vielleicht sollte man mal einen allgemeinen Buddel-Thread für Köln starten an dem, zumindest die allseits bekannten spots, drin stehen und jeder der fahren/Buddeln will sich schnell für den entsprechenden spot einträgt?!Dank Pda&Eiertelefon bekommt man ja dann ständig updates und Köln ist nicht besonders groß, da ist man schnell irgendwo. Idee ist, lieber mit vielen an einem Spot arbeiten und ne session starten als viele an verschiedenen, so kommt man ja viel beschwerlicher voran. Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## danielsusilo (11. März 2011)

Ach so: ist natürlich egal wie alt man ist! Hauptsache entspannt sein und spaß an der Sache haben. Stressmacher gibts schon genug, die sollen sich auf den Kölner Ringen treffen...Wir wollen schließlich was produktives machen! Cheers!


----------



## Gleitfrosch (11. März 2011)

Mein WG-Kollege und ich waren heute Schaufel und spaten besorgen. Aber jetzt geht's erstmal für'n paar Tage in Urlaub. Danach sind wir am Start.


----------



## Neuling112 (11. März 2011)

Morgen solls ungefähr 15°C Warm werden =) aber da kann ich net -.- sorry!!

MfG


----------



## danielsusilo (16. März 2011)

Moin! Um die Kommunikation zu fördern hab ich mal eine Facebook-Seite eingerichtet. Einfach nach MTB Jedermann suchen, als Freund adden und fröhlich die pinwand nutzen. Dann bleibt diese seite schön aufgeräumt. Also, wenn jemand fahren und oder buddeln/pflegen geht auf der Facebookseite posten, falls fahrgemeinschaften gegrüdet werden sollen um nach Winterberg/Eifel wo auch immer hinzufahren, hier im Forum und auf der Facebook Seite! Actionfotos auch gern auf die Facebookseite, wäre nice wenn wir das richtig als Kommunikationstool nutzen könnten. Erzählts weiter damit sich viele anmelden! Ride on!


----------



## bansaiman (16. März 2011)

Hey, komme aus Siegburg und würde auch gern mithelfen. Gibt´s noch was zu tun und kann man für´s zwischendurch Testen auch schonmal das Radel mitbringen oder ist noch gar nichts fahrbar?
Würde diesen Samstag morgens (19.März) vorbeischauen.
Schick mir bitte nur jemand mal via Google Maps ne Markierung, wo genau das ist. Wenn ich die Strecke Frankfurterstr-Olpenerstr köln dort eingebe, um die Ecke zu finden, kommt nur eine riesige Strekc, und wenn man sich nich da auskennt, ist man auch nicht klüger, wo man hinfahren soll
Ansonsten, kann ja jemand, wenn er Samstag früh aufstehen will (um 13 UHr fahre ich in Siegburg ne Tour, muss also um ca.12 uhr weg), mich an der S-Bahn in der Nähe abholen und wir fangen an zu buddeln.
Wäre super  suche nämlich auch Strecken, wo man seine Sprungtechnik verbessern kann.
Grüße


----------



## lem777 (17. März 2011)

HI, ich wohne auch am Ebertplatz und würde am Fort helfen.
Wie ist denn da der neuste Stand?
Kann bei Facebook die Seite "MTB Jedermann" nicht finden ...


----------



## danielsusilo (17. März 2011)

??? Mtb Jedermann eingeben, ist der erste und einzige Hit!!!  Versuchs einfach nochmal, bis denn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Major73 (17. März 2011)

Der Spot ist noch nicht befahrbar.Dort ist noch jede menge zu tun.Fahrt einfach mal dort vorbei und schaut euch das ganze mal an,damit ihr wisst womit ihr es zu tun habt.


----------



## danielsusilo (21. März 2011)

So, morgen, Montag; jemand in Vogelsang am Start ab ca 14 Uhr?


----------



## Major73 (21. März 2011)

Schade zu spät gesehen.Wenn am Samstag jemand in Vogelsang ist, früher bescheid sagen.


----------



## Marmeladenfaust (26. März 2011)

MTB Jedermann gibts bei Facebook leider net.

Ende nächste Woche solls wieder regnen. Entweder wir schaffen morgen, Sonntag 27.3., noch was oder warten bis der Regen weg ist.

Ich bin auf jeden Fall weiterhin dabei, hatte die letzten Monate nur super viel um die Ohren.

Ride n Roll


----------



## Gleitfrosch (26. März 2011)

Wir waren mal zu zweit was schaufeln. Den ersten Sprung hab ich schon getestet, ist fahrbar. Nur die Landung müsste man noch was shapen, um nich so viel Schwung für den Double danach zu verlieren. 
Das blöde ist halt nur, dass da ständig Kinder auf den Sprüngen rumtrampeln und die deswegen nie sehr lange gut geshapet sein werden.. 
Gestern war's da auch schon sehr trocken, so dass die Erde nich wirklich gehalten hat. Wäre nicht schlecht, wenn man sich zum Schaufeln was Wasser mitnimmt.


----------



## Marmeladenfaust (27. März 2011)

Ich fahr gleich ma ne Runde rüber und schaus mir an. Ist jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Major73 (28. März 2011)




----------



## Major73 (29. März 2011)

Bilder sind da.


----------



## lem777 (29. März 2011)

Super Bilder 

Mal ne ganz doofe Frage? Wo ist denn das genau? Hinten am Parkplatz vom Eisstadion?


----------



## Major73 (29. März 2011)

Ecke Frankfurterstr. Olpener str.  ich glaub das ist schon Höhenberg.Vom Wiener Platz aus  kommend Frankfurterstr hoch fahren und dann links in die Olpener str ,dann zirca 200m auf der rechten seite ist FortX.


----------



## lem777 (29. März 2011)

Major73 schrieb:


> Ecke Frankfurterstr. Olpener str.  ich glaub das ist schon Höhenberg.Vom Wiener Platz aus  kommend Frankfurterstr hoch fahren und dann links in die Olpener str ,dann zirca 200m auf der rechten seite ist FortX.


Ah, das hatte ich mir fast schon gedacht 
Werde mal die Tage dort eine Runde vorbei schauen ...


----------



## Marmeladenfaust (31. März 2011)

Am Sonntag wolln wir wieder etwas weiter schaffen, kommt vorbei und helft mit! Wir werden wohl so zwischen 12 und 14 Uhr anfangen.


----------



## lem777 (31. März 2011)

Marmeladenfaust schrieb:


> Am Sonntag wolln wir wieder etwas weiter schaffen, kommt vorbei und helft mit! Wir werden wohl so zwischen 12 und 14 Uhr anfangen.


da bin ich wahrscheinlich in brauweiler auf dem rr unterwegs. ich muss mal schauen. finde die aktion nach wie vor ziemlich gut


----------



## Major73 (3. April 2011)

Ich muss Leider kurzfristig absagen für Heute .Sorry bin beim nächsten mal wieder dabei.


----------



## Marmeladenfaust (3. April 2011)

Hat sonst wer Schaufel und Spaten? N Pickel wär auch noch cool. Ich wär heut dabei! Hab auf jeden Fall bis 18 Uhr Zeit, einfach melden.
Cheerz!


----------



## LaBulls (4. April 2011)

ich war gestern mal da war halt richitg  nass 

am mittwoch und am donnerstag  soll es super wetter werden 22 grad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gleitfrosch (4. April 2011)

Also wir waren gerade nochmal zu zweit da. 
Hat da von euch schon jemand geschaufelt? Man sollte sich vielleicht mal absprechen, was gemacht werden soll, sonst baut da jeder immer wieder um.
Also so wie es eben war, ließ der erste Sprung sich jedenfalls nich wirklich fahren. Haben den Kicker dann mal angefangen höher zu bauen und würden da gerne so nen Double wie in etwa den danach draus machen. Dazu müsste dann halt auch die Landung noch höher und steiler gebaut werden.
Ich hoffe mal, dass die Erde jetzt was trocknet, bevor die Kinder da wieder alles zerlegt haben. Es war nämlich wieder alles ziemlich kaputtgetreten...


----------



## danielsusilo (4. April 2011)

tachchen allerseits!mittwoch hab ich mal wieder frei,wäre mit nem kumpel nicht abgeneigt ne kleine session zu fahren bzw zu buddeln bzw alles zu verbinden.zur debatte stehen: vogelsang,fort x,oder city düsen und treppen springen. Und nochmals zue erinnerung: 18.4. Winterberg, wer ist noch dabei?


----------



## Major73 (5. April 2011)

Mittwoch muss ich Arbeiten.Den ersten wollten wir auch als Double aufbauen.Den 2ten wollten wir bis zum baum auffüllen,haben wir schon mit Holz gefüllt (so eine art Table).Der 3te ist ja ein Table.


----------



## LaBulls (5. April 2011)

man müsste sich am besten mal alle treffen und das wieder aufbauen


----------



## danielsusilo (5. April 2011)

Verdammt beknacktes Wetter! Da bekommt man mal nen Tag frei und dann spielt das Wetter nicht mit...war ja klar! Sieht dann wohl eher mau mit morgen aus, es soll die ganze Nacht regnen, also wirds schön matschig sein morgen, tolle Wurst. Wenns Wetter wenigstens etwas mitspielt morgen, dann kann man ja ne Runde durch die City düsen und sich dabei mal nicht-virtuell kurzschließen und ein Biersen trinken zum Nachmittag hin?! Cheerio, der Daniel


----------



## Marmeladenfaust (6. April 2011)

Aus dem ersten Sprung würde ich gern n Speed-Double machen und später können wir die Höhe anpassen, wenn der 2. dann mal springbar ist.
Ansonsten habe ich auf jeden Fall einen Fundus an Ideen, was da noch alles gemacht werden kann =) Kommendes Wochenende habe ich leider keine Zeit, aber den 17.4. können wir schon mal ins Auge fassen.


----------



## LaBulls (8. April 2011)

hab ein bichen müll  weggereumt 
fahren ging noch nicht so besonders


----------



## Sturmvogel (9. April 2011)

Hi!

War heut mal am Spot und hab auch noch mal den ersten Absprung noch mal was verfestigt. Müsste mal wieder ordentlich regnen, damit man ordentlich shapen kann. Der trockene Boden bröselt einem ja andauernd weg. Auf jeden Fall ließen sich die ersten beiden Doubles der "neuen" Line ganz ordentlich fahren, wobei die Absprünge und der Schwung gerade mal für nen Tabletop oder Whip eignen. Der letzte Table (vor allem in der Größe) läßt sich aufgrund zuwenig Schwungs kaum noch ordentlich springen. Den ersten Double würde ich evtl. am Absprung noch was höher und gering steiler machen, dafür die Landung auf jeden Fall steiler (das Loch weiter ausbuddeln), den 2. Absprung anpassen und den 2. Double als Double belassen (ggf. hinter dem Baumstamm auffüllen (quasi als Mischung Double und Table, zur Sicherheit, falls man nacch dem 1. Double den 2. zu kurz springt). Den Table zum Schluss würde ich entweder näher ran holen oder ihm ne ordentliche Anfahrt verpassen. 
Nur meine Meinung. Soll ja auch einigermaßen springbar sein für die Könner als auch für die Angehenden. Was meint ihr dazu?

Wann wirds nächste mal gebuddelt?

By the way: Der Spot ist leider echt wieder ordentlich zugemüllt.


----------



## Gleitfrosch (11. April 2011)

Jo genauso hatte ich mir das auch gedacht. Als wir das letzte mal buddeln waren, war's zum Glück noch schön feucht. Aber die Erde da is echt nich grad der Knaller...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaBulls (11. April 2011)

jezt die nägsten tage soll es kräftig regnen also find es auch wieder feuchter


----------



## Sturmvogel (12. April 2011)

Also ich fänds auch besser, wäre der Boden was lehmartiger. Aber lässt sich ja nicht ändern. Evtl. muss man mehr mit Holz (ist ja reichlich vorhanden) stützen? 
Werd wohl am WE wieder dort vorbeischauen. Mal sehen, was sich da machen läßt. Gibts da keine Möglichkeit sicher und dauerhaft die eine oder andere Schaufel zu verstauen/verstecken? Mit ner Schaufel quer durch ganz Köln zu tingeln ist irgendwie nicht der Bringer.


----------



## Marmeladenfaust (12. April 2011)

Ich werd Sonntag Nachmittag mal vorbei schauen.
Dein Vorschlag hört sich gut an, so würd ich es auch machen =)
Das mit der Schaufel...hm...ich wohn quasi direkt neben dran, sollt mir mal ne Schaufel zu legen, dann gäbs eine in unmittelbarer Nähe.
Bei dem Boden muss ganz viel mit Holz gearbeitet werden, Steine liegen dort ja auch noch rum, ansonsten ist die Erde bei der "Todesschlucht" um einiges leichter zu verdichten, vllt hilft es, wenn wir beide Mischen...sollte mal versucht werden.


----------



## LaBulls (12. April 2011)

das mit denn schaufeln wer echt nicht schlecht das man die da ihrgent wo gut verschteckt wo dann nur wir das wissen oder so


----------



## Sturmvogel (12. April 2011)

Ich werd wohl am Freitag mal hier bescheid geben, ob und wann ich am WE beim Fort X vorbeischaue. Vielleicht kommt ja der eine oder andere auch noch vorbei. Zum Buddeln (muss ja auch nicht stundenlang sein) oder nur um sich mal vor Ort auf gewisse Pläne zu einigen und die dann richtig auszuarbeiten. 
Es gibt da übrigens noch den einen oder anderen vorhandenen Kicker, die ich mit der Zeit auch gerne wieder richtig "springbar" machen würde. 
Ich denke mit ein wenig Arbeit kann man aus dem Fort X wieder nen richtig spaßigen Spot machen, wo man auch mal nen ganzen Nachmittag jammen kann. Wie gesagt, an der "neuen" Line sind die ersten beiden Doubles auf jeden Fall jetzt schon recht spaßig.

@Marmeladenfaust
Hab mir die Erde in der Todesschlucht noch nicht genau angeschaut. Aber wenn die besser ist, wäre es wirklich ne Alternative diese herzunehmen um zumindest die Deckschicht der Absprünge damit zu shapen. Die Landungen können dann ruhig mehr von dem weichen Waldboden haben. Ist ja auch materialschonender bei den Landungen. Landungen lockert man ja meist eh mit ner Harke oder nem Reschen etwas auf. Guter Vorschlag auf jeden Fall mit der Erde.


----------



## Köbes (16. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,

wo ist das Fort X ??? wir haben ja einige Fort´s in Köln. 
Ich verwechsle die immer!
Ich hoffe ihr meint das in Höhenberg!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Major73 (16. April 2011)

Ja,genau das ist es.


----------



## Sturmvogel (16. April 2011)

Ist morgen jemand vor Ort? Bin zwar anderweitig schon verplant, wollt aber ggf. am späteren Nachmittag mal kurz vorbeischauen.


----------



## Köbes (16. April 2011)

Marmeladenfaust schrieb:


> Hat sonst wer Schaufel und Spaten? N Pickel wär auch noch cool.
> Cheerz!




Sollte kein Problem sein meine Eltern haben in der nähe einen Garten. ca. 10min zu fuß. 
Man müsste nur einen Termin finden. Da ich in der Woche Schichtdienst habe ist das immer so ne Sache......und am Wochenende in der Regel in der Eifel.


----------



## Schildbürger (16. April 2011)

Infos zu den Forts hier:
http://www.tag-der-forts-koeln.de/download.htm
Da gibt es auch einen Lageplan mit allen Forts zum Download 50MB. 
http://crifa.de/de/besuch


----------



## Marmeladenfaust (26. April 2011)

Habt ihr euch schon mal Vorort getroffen? Ich werde am Samstag beim Fort sein, wer kommt noch? Dann könnte man das mal alles klären =)

Cheerz!


----------



## LaBulls (26. April 2011)

am samstag könnte ich vllt auch


----------



## Tillmanni (29. April 2011)

Sagt mal, was fürn Rad sollte man den mindestens mitbringen damit man Spaß hat in dem Fort? Muss sagen ich wäre absoluter Anfänger was sowas angeht.


----------



## Tillmanni (23. Mai 2011)

Hab ich hier etwa Panik geschürt, da ich als Anfänger auch mal vorbei schaun will? 
Oder liegt momentan alles flach?


----------



## Köbes (23. Mai 2011)

Tillmanni schrieb:


> Sagt mal, was fürn Rad sollte man den mindestens mitbringen damit man Spaß hat in dem Fort? Muss sagen ich wäre absoluter Anfänger was so was angeht.



Also ein Mountain Bike mit funktionierenden Bremsen!!
Bitte kein vom Baumarkt!! Die haben zwar eine "TÜV" Plakette aber ob die das aushalten....
Vollgefedert muß dat Ding auch nit sein. Scheibenbremse ist auch nicht Pflicht. Gut eingestellte V oder Canti´s bringen es auch. 
Was hast Du denn für ein Bike??

auch ja. Helm sollte dabei sein....


----------



## Tillmanni (23. Mai 2011)

Hab nen Cube LTD Race, also nen solides Einsteiger Hardtail. Helm habe ich keinen. Doch wohl, nen alten Skatehelm 
Ist denn immer Jemand mal da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (25. Mai 2011)

Nix gegen einen Wiederaufbau... bin da aber letztens zufällig vorbeigekommen. Da springen Kids so im Alter von 10 Jahren rum. Da kann was in die Hose gehen. War an Sonntag so um 17 oder 18 Uhr. Mit Baumarkt Bikes und... tada... ohne Helm oder Kochtopf, whatever... Entweder versteckt Schaufeln da, oder sich vielleicht darum kümmern das Gelände erstmal irgendwie zu Umzäunen, evt. Verein und dann über die Stadt. Echt nett der Spot, aber wenn es da mal mit den Kids krachen sollte, ist das Ding definitv platt.


----------



## Köbes (26. Mai 2011)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Nix gegen einen Wiederaufbau... bin da aber letztens zufällig vorbeigekommen. Da springen Kids so im Alter von 10 Jahren rum. Da kann was in die Hose gehen. War an Sonntag so um 17 oder 18 Uhr. Mit Baumarkt Bikes und... tada... ohne Helm oder Kochtopf, whatever... Entweder versteckt Schaufeln da, oder sich vielleicht darum kümmern das Gelände erstmal irgendwie zu Umzäunen, evt. Verein und dann über die Stadt. Echt nett der Spot, aber wenn es da mal mit den Kids krachen sollte, ist das Ding definitv platt.



Da gib ich dir vollkommen "Recht" NoIDEaFOraNAme,
im Fort sind einige Vereine ansässig die sich nur um ihre Räume und den Hof kümmern. Den Rest sollte eigentlich die Herrn von der Stadt Köln erledigen. Mich wundert es eigentlich schon das da noch nichts weggeräumt ist. Vor ca. 20 Jahren haben wir schon mal was aufgebaut und wurden "erwischt" !! Wir waren mit 5 Kids am bauen und da kam die Polizei und die Stadt und hat unsere Personalien aufgenommen. Unsere Eltern sollten die Bereinigung der Anlage bezahlen. Ist nie was daraus geworden. Zurück zum Thema:
Einen Zaun drumherum machen wird zu aufwendig und zu teuer.
Vielleicht wirklich mit Stadt und Vereinen darüber reden was man "bauen kann und darf.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (26. Mai 2011)

Ich kenne die Diskussion über Spots und habe auch bei dem ein oder anderem die staatliche Macht spielen sehen. Das Bauen dort wird solangen geduldet, bis etwas passiert oder sich jemand sich beschwert. Kenne das Fort seit gut 8 Jahren und irgendwie gibt es immer Leute, die dort restaurieren möchten... zu viele Köche verderben den Brei


----------



## RockStarUMF (10. Juli 2011)

Hey Leute,

bin erst vor kurzem nach köln um genau zu sein nach vingst gezogen und habe mir auch ein neues dirt bike zugelegt!wie ich jetzt hier gesehen habe ist ja anscheinend dieses "fort x" irgendwo hier bei mir in der nähe! mal so nen paar fragen: kann man da noch fahren, bzw, fahren da auch welche von euch? dann, wie komme ich da hin? und kann ich da mit meinem bike fahren( UMF hardy 3)! thx


----------

